# "Orange Smorange..." Tutorial



## pat (Jun 17, 2008)

*"Orange Smorange..." Tutorial*

Hello, this was a request from one of my FOTDs.  I hope you enjoy! Thank you in advance! 


Apply a primer, make sure you apply it all over your lid as well as your browbone.  I use Too Faced Shadow Insurance and rub it using your finger.


Apply Evening Aura to your inner lid with a 242 brush.


The results


Apply Rule e/s to your inner lid with a 213 brush


Apply Amber Lights to outer and crease with a 224 brush.


Apply Magnetic Fields on top of A.L. to outer and crease with a 224 brush.


Apply Rice Paper using a 217 brush to the brow bone.


Get a wipe and wrap it around your pointing finger.  Start from outer then work your way up to outer part of brow. 


Apply Dipdown fluidline onto your upper lash with a 266 brush. Then apply mascara (which I didn't do) then your done!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 17, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 17, 2008)

well, wouldya lookit that...


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jun 18, 2008)

Great tut!  Pretty look.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 19, 2008)

Great tut! Pretty look


----------



## SJazzy (Jun 19, 2008)

Very pretty colour combination!


----------

